# Vp shunt externalizing



## sbivens003 (Sep 11, 2017)

How do you code for a VP shunt externalization?
Basically they are just taking the peritoneal catheter out of the abdomen and connecting it to an external collecting system due to infection.
Then a few days later they do a shunt revision after the infection clears up.

All of the CPT codes for the VP shunt say “replacement or revision” or “removal of complete shunt system”. None of these seem to fit.

CPT code 49422 is removal of a peritoneal catheter, but it is not really completely being removed.


----------

